# The Spirit.



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2009)

This was awful--every bit as bad as the reviews said it would be. Frank Miller, don't quit your day job! Bad acting (esp. by the lead), weak direction, tasteless choices in script and scenery, with only the intriguing _Sin City_-style cinematography to leaven it (but that's been done before). The _Wolverine _trailer was the high point of the film.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 2, 2009)

Even the TV ads for it are awful.  Sorry you lost a couple hours of your time, but thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2009)

I really wanted this to be a good movie!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad we missed it then.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2009)

arnisador said:


> This was awful--every bit as bad as the reviews said it would be. Frank Miller, don't quit your day job! Bad acting (esp. by the lead), weak direction, tasteless choices in script and scenery, with only the intriguing _Sin City_-style cinematography to leaven it (but that's been done before). The _Wolverine _trailer was the high point of the film.



Well I knew this would be a bust.  It just looked that way.  

Sorry you had to sit through it Arnisador.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 2, 2009)

Save yourselves the waster hour and a half.

Even Frank Miller has off days.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 2, 2009)

arnisador said:


> This was awful--every bit as bad as the reviews said it would be. Frank Miller, don't quit your day job! Bad acting (esp. by the lead), weak direction, tasteless choices in script and scenery, with only the intriguing _Sin City_-style cinematography to leaven it (but that's been done before). The _Wolverine _trailer was the high point of the film.


Another one bites the dust, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> I really wanted this to be a good movie!



My son the comic book fan was also very interested in it being good...including because there's speculation that while _The Dark Knight_ and _Iron Man_ opened new ground for comic book movie acceptance, this flop may lose some traction for such movies and esp. his soon-to-be-favorite comic boom movie, the upcoming _Watchmen _film (if the lawsuit over it is ever settled). But we all agreed it was poor. They needed someone with more gravitas for the lead. Samuel L. Jackson was in a whole other film with his over-the-top portrayal of a character who, literally, gets hit with everything including the kitchen sink while the good guy is somber to the point of somnambulence. They never made a real connection between the Spirit and the city he loves so much (as he keeps saying). The cloned bad guys were funny--one person playing all of the Octupus' thugs--but apart from that it was an interminable wait for the credits.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya know man I am sorry that you didn't like it.  I haven't seen it, however it seems no one really took to daredevil.  I did, I liked it for what it was.  It stayed pretty well with the comic book. 


I have all the movie channels so it takes something like "Jet Li's Fearless", "Spider-Man 3" to come out to see a movie before dvd or HBO/Cinemax/Staz/Encore.


----------

